# How to UNINSTALL windows defender in vista ?



## anandk (Jul 30, 2007)

How to UNINSTALL windows defender in vista ?

running

msiexec /uninstall windowsdefender.msi /quiet /log uninstall.log 

works...aprntly...

anyone tried that ? 
anyone wants to remove defender badly enuf, to want to try it ?


----------



## sankaranand (Mar 22, 2008)

i get the following error message on trying

```
This installation package could not be opened. Verify that the package exists and that you can access it, or contact the application vendor to verify that this is a valid windows installer package
```

What should i do now ? i even tried disabling WD but get the same message.


----------



## anandk (Mar 23, 2008)

i had come across the soln on the net and was wondering if anyone had tried it. no one appears to have; as defender so well integrated with vista. trying it may break yr installation. best to disable it instead.

wait a sec, how do you get that msg when simply trying to disable it? is yr defender working ok otherwise ? 
open msconfig > startups.disable windows defender or
open wd > tools > disable realtime protection or
open services 7 change windows defender service starup status to disabled.


----------

